# Do you bring any accessories/ furnishings from home?



## peppymom03 (Mar 29, 2018)

I hurt my back so bending is a problem. I was thinking how the showers in the Marriotts are spacious but could really use a bigger shelf. I was thinking of buying an over the shower head caddy I think it would fit. I wish they would put seats in their showers or a bigger shelf.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2018)

peppymom03 said:


> I hurt my back so bending is a problem. I was thinking how the showers in the Marriotts are spacious but could really use a bigger shelf. I was thinking of buying an over the shower head caddy I think it would fit. I wish they would put seats in their showers or a bigger shelf.



You might visit a medical equipment store or look online for a small shower stool to bring in addition to the caddy. Trick will be remembering to take them when you leave! We bring our own nightlight and I saved the cardboard top of the package which I put on the counter with my toiletries to remind me when I'm packing up to pull the plug.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2018)

We bring quite a few niceties from home on drive-to TS vacations. Sharp knives. Seasonings. Night lights, cooler. Special food items. If a shower caddy or stool helps, by all means get/use one. As others have mentioned, sometimes stuff gets left behind. Oops.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2018)

We bring spices and an air fryer to drivable timeshare resorts.  We always plan on bringing nightlights and have yet to remember to do so.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 29, 2018)

Do we know if the property already has a few things like a shower caddy and stools?    Handicapped units?


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 29, 2018)

I bring a heating pad whenever I travel.  Also, over-the-door hooks, and multi-plug outlets because it seems there are never enough outlets for all our electronics.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2018)

the "complete" checklist for vacation travel to a Timeshare =D

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_vacation_checklist.html


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 29, 2018)

I bring a number of things, and depends if driving or flying. Sonic tooth cleaner, back brush (not flexible), salt and pepper and spices, non allergy laundry detergent, wedge pillow if driving, extension cord with multiple outlets (a simple 3 way adapter is rarely good enough, we like power on the dining room table), MIFI adapter just in case, extended phone battery, walking stick if driving, water additives.

We use a simple checklist type phone app. As we pack or do things, we check it off. This way, we never forget anything we are taking.


----------



## aandmrun (Mar 29, 2018)

I always bring extra clothes hangers - I like to hang most of my clothes and there never seem to be enough hangers.  I bought bright turquoise ones, so I remember to pack them up after every trip.  I also bring a small travel clothes line that fits over the bathtub, for items that I hand wash.  It really comes in handy.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2018)

We have a storage tote that we have filled with a lot of things that makes our Kauai Timeshare more like home. We get it the day we arrive and pack it up and drop it off for the storage guy the day we leave. Makes us really look like we travel light.


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2018)

peppymom03 said:


> I hurt my back so bending is a problem. I was thinking how the showers in the Marriotts are spacious but could really use a bigger shelf. I was thinking of buying an over the shower head caddy I think it would fit. I wish they would put seats in their showers or a bigger shelf.


We were just at Barony for the first time since they did the renovation and replace the old shower and large tub in the master bathroom with just a (very) large shower.

But no shelf or place to put your foot when you wash your legs. Way more space than needed for a shower and still no seat. Unbelievable! 

They did get the shower head right though! A nice generous spray that spreads out enough to actually get your whole self wet!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2018)

slip said:


> We have a storage tote that we have filled with a lot of things that makes our Kauai Timeshare more like home. We get it the day we arrive and pack it up and drop it off for the storage guy the day we leave. Makes us really look like we travel light.


What is a storage tote/storage guy?  Do you have a storage unit in Kauai?


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> What is a storage tote/storage guy?  Do you have a storage unit in Kauai?



No, there is a guy on Kauai that has a business, Storage on Wheels. I went to Walmart and bought a tote on wheels for $20 and I filled it up. Then I drop it off and he stores it for my next visit. I think my last bill was $89 for the year.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2018)

It’s amazing what my wife can fit in that tote. She has a bunch of night lights, some pictures in picture frames, some clothes, snorkel gear, other kitchen items that she uses that aren’t in the unit. We’ve taken things out and added over the years. She does Inventory every trip. Much easier that dragging it all through the airport.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2018)

NboroGirl said:


> I bring multi-plug outlets because it seems there are never enough outlets for all our electronics.


+1 I found a hard case for electronics and a 3 outlet extension w/2 USB charging ports on Amazon. It lives in my suitcase and goes everywhere with us fly, cruise or drive.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 29, 2018)

slip said:


> No, there is a guy on Kauai that has a business, Storage on Wheels. I went to Walmart and bought a tote on wheels for $20 and I filled it up. Then I drop it off and he stores it for my next visit. I think my last bill was $89 for the year.


Certainly a great business model.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 29, 2018)

peppymom03 said:


> I hurt my back so bending is a problem.


You may want to request an ADA room for this trip. The ADA showers usually have benches.


----------



## silentg (Mar 29, 2018)

My husband always brings his pillow, we have left pillows behind before and got them back only once. I don’t bring my pillow, I’m not fussy. We bring power strip for iPad and phones. We drove to Myrtle Beach and we brought a small cooler and some breakfast and lunch foods. Paper plates, cups and plastic utensils. We usually eat dinner out, but we bought dinner the first night and ate in. Depends on the timeshare and schedule. 
Silentg


----------



## mdurette (Mar 29, 2018)

The one thing I like to bring is a toothbrush holder that fits all our toothbrushes.    For years I would find a tall glass from the kitchen and just prop them up in that - but just bringing one works better.

We just got off a cruise and I purchased 2 pop up hampers from the dollar store that worked out great and a couple foldable boxes for the bathroom to put stuff like make up, lotions, deodorant in.    Yes, keeping things tidy is all about my piece of mind.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2018)

When we are driving to the location Patti has 2 plastic tubs. Mostly kitchen stuff, spices, soap dishes,etc. If we are flying and checking bags Patti quite often will take a couple high quality knives.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 29, 2018)

I bring 2 Costco beach chairs and 1 umbrella if we are going to Ocean Pointe. If we are going to Frenchman's Cove I just bring the beach chairs and use he natural shade. The Chase Sapphire Reserve card provides all the other stuff that my wife insists we have.


----------



## rudy (Mar 29, 2018)

How do you pack those chairs?   We always buy them and give them away....would love to have a couple to travel with us?   Especially to those places without Sam’s Club or Costco.   Thanks you in advance for sharing your technique.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2018)

I liked Brian “complete” checklist for timeshare traveling.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 30, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> You may want to request an ADA room for this trip. The ADA showers usually have benches.



This...


----------



## enma (Mar 30, 2018)

I travel with my crock pot, especially to Aruba  A great way to get lunch or dinner, throw the ingredients in it, go to the beach and come back and food is ready. I wish the units had crock pots.  I also bring sharp knives, spices, foil, food storage bags, soft sided cooler etc. So surely you can bring a shower stool. They sell folding shower stools so that may be the easiest to transport.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 30, 2018)

I usually bring a coffee grinder. A great cup of coffee while sitting on the balcony is a great way to start each day. We usually buy the Kirkland whole bean coffee (really Starbucks) at Costco. 
Since we usually fly for our trips, we are limited to how much we can pack. Now that I am retired, it will be great to drive and stay multiple weeks. A case of wine will be essential.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 30, 2018)

rudy said:


> How do you pack those chairs?   We always buy them and give them away....would love to have a couple to travel with us?   Especially to those places without Sam’s Club or Costco.   Thanks you in advance for sharing your technique.


 We fly SWA to Ocean Pointe. They give you two bags each checked. We take two umbrellas and tape them together and two chairs and tape them together and check them. We still have two checked bags for ourselves. It's a convenience at Ocean Pointe because you can rent chairs/umbrellas there. At Frenchman's Cove the resort has chairs but most of the outlying beaches do not.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 30, 2018)

Housekeeping at the different resorts have items you can borrow.   You should check with them about the odd list they have.


----------



## rudy (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you jimf41!  We will try that, can’t believe we never thought of that ourselves...lol.  Thanks again!


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 30, 2018)

rudy said:


> Thank you jimf41!  We will try that, can’t believe we never thought of that ourselves...lol.  Thanks again!



You are welcome. Let's see now that's about 3 good ideas I've given out and about a thousand or so I've picked up in the dozen or so years I've been a tugger.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 31, 2018)

"My Pillow"!  Don't leave home without it...


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 31, 2018)

I have brought Christmas lights.  But that was for a staycation.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid (Mar 31, 2018)

I have brought my Nespresso machine and coffee pods. As you see, I like my coffee strong and black!


----------



## klpca (Mar 31, 2018)

I bring my pillow - packed in a compression bag, my "MyJo" - it's a low tech Keurig (because my husband makes coffee strong enough for a spoon to stand up), and a bluetooth speaker.


----------



## kc01075 (Mar 31, 2018)

We travel with a crock pot, spices, storage bags, cooler, heating pad, extra blanket, mini-sewing kit, first aid kit, medicine bag and any special needs items.  During the winter, we'll also include extra clothes, water, can with candles and a food survival kit for 3-5 days.


----------



## Mister Sir (Mar 31, 2018)

I tend to pack lightly. My wife, on the other hand, wants our vacation to be like home away from home. She loves to cook extravagant meals so she'll bring boxes full of spices, specialty foods, food processor, pots and pans, cookie sheets, large bowls, and all kinds of things that are not normally found at timeshares. We do an annual family reunion with our ten children; along with their spouses, boyfriends and girlfriends so it's a big deal to cook for 20 people every day. The group gets larger every year so we need at least 3 or 4, 2-bedroom units to accommodate everyone. Flying Southwest Airlines has saved us a bundle in baggage fees.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2018)

We bring a kitchen knife.


----------



## cp73 (Mar 31, 2018)

We pack very light. Its just easier to get around. Plus with washer/dryer that makes it easy. Wife can bring whatever she wants, as long as she carries it. We go out for dinner and do light breakfast and some lunches in room. Marriott provides everything we need. If we feel like we need something we go buy it.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 31, 2018)

One of the more unique things we take with us is our espresso machine.  Always when we drive and sometimes when we fly.  It has it's own suitcase.  If we fly, it's a carryon.  A few surprised TSA agents.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Mar 31, 2018)

We bring our crockpot, waffle maker, my wife's special blanket, spices, and small omelet baking  dish, her Rachael Ray lasagna pan, and when driving to a beach area, chairs and umbrella.   We have always driven to our vacation resorts.


----------



## jnbsevy (Mar 31, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> the "complete" checklist for vacation travel to a Timeshare =D
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_vacation_checklist.html


Our timeshare is an all inclusive resort in Mexico. We either take or buy a lightweight bunch of plastic containers with us so that we can load up on great resort food in our backpack when we go off to visit Mayan ruins. The resort staff don't mind at all, and even make smoothies for our thermos. We'll pack a couple of ice-filled plastic bags in with the food. There's nothing like eating a gourmet meal sitting on the steps of a Mayan pyramid!

At the El Rey ruins in Cancun we had 40 iguanas standing around patiently, like chickens, waiting and scrambling for scraps. What a hoot!


----------



## donstipp (Mar 31, 2018)

rudy said:


> How do you pack those chairs?   We always buy them and give them away....would love to have a couple to travel with us?   Especially to those places without Sam’s Club or Costco.   Thanks you in advance  for sharing your technique.


Rudy, a couple of years ago my wife and I got two Tommy Bahama chairs at Costco for about $27 each. They fit perfectly in a duffel bag on wheels we got online at Target. They don't sell these in the stores. Measure your chairs before ordering the duffel bag and order the bag that is at least a couple inches longer than the chairs. This works just fine. The duffel will also have room for sunscreen, beach towels, sand shoes, etc and will stay under the 50 lb limit. I think the bag was around $40 or $45. Good luck.
donstipp


----------



## BigRedOne (Mar 31, 2018)

We always take a skillet, never know what the kitchen has, and a few spices, etc.  If the condo has a laundry in the room remember to take laundry soap.  Seems like we always pack too many clothes though (especially when cruising).  I do like the idea of a crockpot (or maybe one of those new digital pressure cookers). We don't take many groceries, buy them when we get there.


----------



## gypsygirl1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Since we frequently go to places outside the US, I bring a couple reusable thicker grocery/shopping bags.  I bring a few packaged semi-healthy snacks, little individual creamers, coffee for the first morning, packets of protein shake mixes, some seasonings, some small and large ziplock baggies, and my dive gear.  I bring snacks for the plane flight and the other stuff so I don't have to go to the market as soon as we arrive.  Since we frequently arrive in the evening we can eat out that night and have a bit to in when we wake up in the morning.


----------



## Firepath (Mar 31, 2018)

I have thought about bringing a crockpot but couldn't think of a good way to fly with it. Do any of you take it on a flight, if so how do you pack it?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

Firepath said:


> I have thought about bringing a crockpot but couldn't think of a good way to fly with it. Do any of you take it on a flight, if so how do you pack it?


Bubble pack?


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 31, 2018)

Firepath said:


> I have thought about bringing a crockpot but couldn't think of a good way to fly with it. Do any of you take it on a flight, if so how do you pack it?


A friend of ours always takes a rice cooker.  She packs it in a large tote bag, and it is considered the personal item of her "two carry-ons" since it fits under the seat.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 31, 2018)

Kapolei said:


> I have brought Christmas lights.  But that was for a staycation.


We loved seeing everyone's Christmas lights hanging off their balcony when we visited Ko"olina in Dec. Great Idea!


----------



## mrsstats (Mar 31, 2018)

A non stick skillet, pop up hamper, toothbrush holder, shower heads, extra plugs, night light, coffee mugs, blankets


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 31, 2018)

gypsygirl1 said:


> Since we frequently go to places outside the US, I bring a couple reusable thicker grocery/shopping bags.  I bring a few packaged semi-healthy snacks, little individual creamers, coffee for the first morning, packets of protein shake mixes, some seasonings, some small and large ziplock baggies, and my dive gear.  I bring snacks for the plane flight and the other stuff so I don't have to go to the market as soon as we arrive.  Since we frequently arrive in the evening we can eat out that night and have a bit to in when we wake up in the morning.



That is a good one, even in the US. We have been to a few places here that charge for grocery bags if you do not bring your own. So, we started doing so and found them useful for many different purposes during our trip.


----------



## jamcclure1044 (Mar 31, 2018)

I can never be sure what my timeshare will provide. My survival kit for my timeshare in Mexico includes:  
--coffee filters, a little coffee in a plastic bag (in case I can't get to a store the first day) and sweetener/sugar packets;
--portable salt/pepper shaker (the kind made for camping);
--single-serve ketchup & mustard packets filched from fast-food restaurants;
--an extension cord;
--extra batteries


----------



## windje2000 (Apr 1, 2018)

Some great ideas here.

I always bring a travel humidifier in winter months.  Very compact unit (2.5 x 4.5 x 3) which uses a water or soda bottle as the reservoir.  Mine is an Air-O-Swiss travel humidifier, can mist 1 gallon/24 hours if you keep the bottle full. There are other similar units.


----------



## fernow (Apr 3, 2018)

We fly so travel "light". One suitcase for the two of us weighing 49.5 lb.  One golf bag container with two sets of golf clubs in small carry bags and two pair of golf shoes weighing 49.5 lb.   Heavier stuff like golf balls and coffee grinder go in the carry-on.

Since we usually go to Hawaii and they charge for grocery sacks, we buy a small box of trash bags , put them through the cashier first then open them and fill them with our 10 days worth of supplies.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I always take a crockpot along.  Very convenient to prepare meals in the morning and they are ready when you return.  I wish timeshares just had them, but haven't found one yet that does.  I also take my Margarita Machine most of the time!  Especially for the beach.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 3, 2018)

We bring along nothing.  I want to feel like a survivalist when I'm visiting an MVC property.   ;-)


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 3, 2018)

fernow said:


> We fly so travel "light". One suitcase for the two of us weighing 49.5 lb.  One golf bag container with two sets of golf clubs in small carry bags and two pair of golf shoes weighing 49.5 lb.   Heavier stuff like golf balls and coffee grinder go in the carry-on.
> 
> Since we usually go to Hawaii and they charge for grocery sacks, we buy a small box of trash bags , put them through the cashier first then open them and fill them with our 10 days worth of supplies.


How are you able to pack 2 sets of golf clubs into one golf bag container?  We love Ko Olina but hate the process of dragging 2 sets of golf clubs in each of their bags and into 2 soft golf bag containers.  It is such a PITA that I told my husband that I would not want to go back to Ko Olina to golf or fly to anywhere with our golf clubs.  We are too cheap to pay for Shipsticks.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 3, 2018)

If you're travelling inside the US, don't forget the US Snail. If your timeshare will hold packages, spices and other small (non fragile) things can be sent in advance, in those fixed rate boxes. And you can send them back the same way. . .


----------



## LauriBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

enma said:


> I travel with my crock pot, especially to Aruba  A great way to get lunch or dinner, throw the ingredients in it, go to the beach and come back and food is ready. I wish the units had crock pots.  I also bring sharp knives, spices, foil, food storage bags, soft sided cooler etc. So surely you can bring a shower stool. They sell folding shower stools so that may be the easiest to transport.


Have you checked to see if your resort has crock pots?  I've borrowed one from housekeeping at several resorts.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 3, 2018)

LauriBuck said:


> Have you checked to see if your resort has crock pots?  I've borrowed one from housekeeping at several resorts.



That's interesting.  I never thought to ask if they had one to borrow.  I will have to try that next time.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 21, 2018)

We always fly so we pack light but our must pack are:

- portable waterproof Bluetooth speaker for the beach
- softpack cooler for drinks and snacks on the beach
- tervis water bottles and cups to keep drinks cold on the beach and for air travel (don’t have to worry about spilling those plastic cups)
- ear phones for plane, iPad, waterproof camera, regular camera
- particular food/condiments we like - truvia packets, steel cut oatmeal, favorite coffee
- charging station with 6 USB connectors for all the gadgets to charge at once and in one place so I don’t go around looking for outlets lol
- my marriott wristbands for room keys
- for aruba only and a must - my floats 
- a set of gym clothes and sneakers with the intention of working out but so far I haven’t used it in any of my trips LOL


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2018)

I bring a nightlight. It sure makes those late night nature calls easier. Amazon has a really nice battery powered one with a motion sensor. Now to just remember to pack it to bring home. . . .


----------



## controller1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> We always fly so we pack light but our must pack are:
> 
> - portable waterproof Bluetooth speaker for the beach
> - softpack cooler for drinks and snacks on the beach
> ...



For our twice-a-year trips to Maui (we actually pack a suitcase solely for take-along items):

Bluetooth speaker for beach/pool
Yeti tumblers for beach/pool
Spices, salt/pepper, cedar planks for cooking fish
Disposable plastic food containers
Sunscreen as it is much less expensive on the mainland than the island
USB charging station for all our items
Tide pods for the laundry
Softside cooler for beach/pool
Paper plates for lunches at beach
Trash bags
Ziploc bags


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2018)

We bring a nightlight and flowers for the dining room table.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 23, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> We always fly so we pack light but our must pack are:
> 
> - portable waterproof Bluetooth speaker for the beach
> - softpack cooler for drinks and snacks on the beach
> ...



Seaport, this is similar to what I bring.  My Bluetooth speaker is a must and is used in the villa as well as at the beach.  With all the great streaming music services available I always have music on!  

As for coffee, why doesn’t Marriott finally bite the bullet and replace the Mr. Coffee machines with Keurigs?!  Leave a couple of pods in the villas and then sell them at the marketplace.   I’d love to bring my own pods with me on vacation.  

Keep bringing the workout clothes...you will find the gym eventually!


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 23, 2018)

On longer than two week trips I take my small waffle maker.  One piece of standard equipment is a six-foot extention cord with multi-outlets (for small electronics).


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 23, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> Keep bringing the workout clothes...you will find the gym eventually!



lol I thought surely gym with the view of the ocean at ocean club Aruba would motivate me but NOT lol 
At ocean pointe now and maybe this will be the trip I'll finally use a gym hahah


----------



## BobG7734 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow!  This is quite a comprehensive list of stuff. Now i’m Just waiting for someone to compile and publish it.   Only thing not mentioned that I always bring is an Amazon Firestick (and have only left it behind once!)


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2018)

Why are you taken  workout clothes for the gym???. When you are on vacation. LOL.

Now I know, why I gain a pound or too on vacation. I forgot to bring my workout clothes for the gym.


----------



## swditz (Sep 23, 2018)

when going to a ts with an ocean view we pack 2 sets of bed risers from Walmart. Very frustrating to sit on the deck with a great ocean view only to have the railing at eye level. the risers give the chairs just enough height to get a perfect view!


----------



## normab (Sep 23, 2018)

I love the Lists....we have had one since we started timesharing in the 90’s.  But we also have a couple of bins for the driving vacations where we can bring more stuff (love to have my Teapot).  And I have learned to adjust my list based on the destination and what’s available there.   

So when we have to fly, I take the lists and separate out what we can buy upon arrival, and bring that list for shopping on day one.   It makes a huge difference in how much we have to bring, and also ensures we have what we really need when we fly to the Caribbean to non-US places without overpacking.  Not much fun if you have a headache on Sunday in St Maarten and the pharmacies are closed...so I always bring Tylenol and Advil...but when we’re in the US we can get most items at the local grocery or Walmart or even the dollar store.

That being said.  I am fussy about pillows, and in the Caribbean we have gotten some rock hard pillows. So I now bring a brand new 3 dollar SOFT pillow from Walmart with me for those trips, I use the timeshare pillow cases, and just leave the pillow behind. 

Decaf tea and Splenda are the foods I cannot always find so I pack them too.


----------



## sea&ski (Sep 24, 2018)

Love all the ideas.  If we drive, I bring a drying rack - some ski items require air dry and many beach items  shouldn't go in a dryer.  Boot dryers for ski season are a must, we have several different set-ups.  My own hangers for beach weeks as I find the clunky wooden items provided don't work well in doorways.  Recently I purchased a noise machine to facilitate sleeping.  I think this may be required packing from here on.  Does anyone else need some white noise for sleep?

Forgot the vacuum cleaner!  Yep, bought a small one for time share visits.  Can't deal with the lint in the dryer and sand/toast in the kitchens!


----------

